# Livery/grazing for a Colt



## hotair (7 June 2016)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone knows of anywhere able to offer grazing or possibly DIY livery for a Colt due to current place loosing the land. Other horses are in throckley, Newcastle so somewhere with in reasonable distant of here ideally! He is currently at Matfen on grass to give an idea of location were searching in. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lgd (7 June 2016)

How old is he?
Only places that will generally accept a colt on livery will be a stud so that would probably be your first port of call.
If he's a youngster it means he can go out with other colts of similar age until such time as he is backed (or gelded)


----------

